
Thinking About Macs as Cars for Buying Decisions - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/05/macs-cars/
======
eitland
A better example might be: Mac is the computer equivalent of French cars. You
know what you'll get, they have some really unique features and very dedicated
users.

